# I Gained - Accountability



## 5iriu5 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I have some rather disappointing information - I gained ten pounds in the last two years do to my NES (night eating syndrome). I'm now 110 lbs and standing just above 5' 3". *sigh* 
I want to loose that extra weight; I want to be 100 lbs again. On March 27, Sunday, I'll start trying to loose the weight. I'll be posting what, how much, when, and where I eat.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You know I put your current height and weight into a BMI calculator and you come out at the lower level of healthy weight, so no need to panic about your weight. Just following a sensible healthy eating program is all you would need, how old are you by the way?

I am not saying that you shouldn't be concerned about your weight, but the language in your OP makes me worry a little, just relax, and don't obsess about recording everything here, that might be overkill.

Tell me more about the NES, if that is where the issue is, is that dealt with now, or is this an area to watch ongoing?


----------



## 5iriu5 (Mar 25, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> Tell me more about the NES, if that is where the issue is, is that dealt with now, or is this an area to watch ongoing?


Thank you for your concern.

NES is when you eat nothing during the day[light] hours and eat all your calorie intake ate night, either at dinner or otherwise.

I am currently working on fixing it.

Don't worry, I've been at 100 lbs forever. My doctor said I was healthy. 
I'm just super small?

Yes. I am working on my NES, that is why I want to post her, if that's alright? I thought maybe that would help stop it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you eat wheat? 

Wheat causes craving, which could lead to your night time cravings.


----------



## 5iriu5 (Mar 25, 2016)

So apparently my scale wasn't working. I'm 130 lbs. ? :/

@greentree
It depends, honestly.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

5iriu5 said:


> So apparently my scale wasn't working. I'm 130 lbs. ? :/.


OK and that right there is why you should dump your scales, and kind of go on how you feel, become attuned to what feels OK and not, do not rely on numbers on the scale.



5iriu5 said:


> @greentree
> It depends, honestly.


What does? The question was do you eat wheat? I know that sounds a little snarky, but like Greentree I am interested, I believe that eating wheat can be an issue for a lot of people.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

The only scale I have is in the barn, and it is actually a luggage scale. Great for weighing hay in hay nets.

I also think people get sucked in by a number and not how their energy level.

Stupid question OP, but I have never heard of NES ( learn something everyday!), but you don't eating anything all day? I'd pass out! Shoot, I'm cutting up left over steak in the morning and making a skillet with it. After coffe and silence of course......:lol:

Does NES coincide with working night shifts? Or does the body just revolt at the thought of food during the day?

I'm sorry if that is personal, I'm just curiously interested.


----------



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

Ugh, I've gained 10 lbs in the last couple of weeks, and I feel horrible. Starting tomorrow I'm goin no junk or sugar, can't wait to not feel bloated lol.


----------

